# Angaben bei Fragestellungen! ###BITTE LESEN!###



## Markus (9 Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe fragenden!

Wenn ihr hier zu einem bestimmten Problem Hilfe sucht, dann kommt den Anderen bitte mit etwas genaueren Angaben entgegen.

Wenn ihr also eine Frage stellt, gebt bitte folgende Daten mit an:

*
1. CPU TYP  (95U; 315-2DP)
*(in manchen Fällen ist auch die Bestellnummer bzw. die Version interessant)
*
2. Verwendete Softwareversion des Projektierungssystems (Step7 V5.3)

3. Ein Auszug aus dem AWL-Quellcode ist oft hilfreicher als eine Beschreibung der vorhanden Programms.
*
(Den Code solltet ihr zwischen die [ code ] - tags setzen, dann sieht er übersichtlicher aus.

Beispiel ohne Tags:

      U     M      0.0
      R     M      0.0

      UN    M      0.1
      S     M      0.1

Beispiel mit den [ code ] Tags:


```
U     M      0.0
      R     M      0.0

      UN    M      0.1
      S     M      0.1
```

*
Wenn ihr diese Angaben gleich beim posten machen, kann euch schneller geholfen werden! *
Ansonsten muss immer erst nachgefragt werden. Manche der Mitglieder hier vertrauen zwar auf ihre hellseherischen Fähigkeiten, aber auch sie wurden schon bitter von der Realität entäuscht... :-D


----------



## Ralf (16 August 2004)

*Feedback nach Antworten*

Hi Markus,

evtl. könnte man dies noch um den Punkt 
*Feedback nach Antworten*
erweitern, es ist nämlich nie falsch, mal zu erfahren, ob das Vorgeschlagene nun geholfen hat. Auch könnten spätere Leser hieraus einen mächtigen Vorteil ziehen.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Heinz (2 September 2004)

@Ralf

Super Vorschlag, 

jeder Fragende könnte ja auch eine kurze Antwort geben, ob und wie das Problem gelöst wurde.


----------



## Markus (30 Dezember 2004)

und wählt sinnvolle titel, die den inhalt des beitrags kurz beschreiben.

wenn ich topictitel wie:
"Noch eine Frage von einem Neuling"
lese, dann bekomme ich ausschlag!


----------



## Arnold999 (28 Dezember 2009)

eine frage wie kann ich einen anchang machen z.b ein kleines bild mit fragenstellung?


----------



## Paule (28 Dezember 2009)

Arnold999 schrieb:


> eine frage wie kann ich einen anchang machen z.b ein kleines bild mit fragenstellung?


Hallo Waldy!


----------



## argv_user (29 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Waldy!



Guten Morgen!


----------



## peter(R) (29 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe manchmal so den Eindruck, daß Fragesteller -wenn man denn mit einer Rückfrage kommen muss (wie ist das angeklemmt, hast du das und das schon probiert, was steht in dem Merkerwort oä.) - dies völlig ignorieren bzw. sogar ungehalten werden wenn man die Frage mehrfach stellt.
"Blöder Hund du sollst mir helfen (meine Hausaufgabe machen) und keine dummen Fragen stellen".
Dies Verhalten werde ich zukünftig nicht mehr akzeptieren und wie bei einem vor kurzem gelaufenen Thred einfach mitteilen, daß ich "draußen" bin.
Ich sehe nicht ein, daß ich meine Zeit, Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen einbringe und dann noch dumm angemacht werde.

peter(R)


----------



## Arnold999 (29 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Waldy!



h...m... was meinst du? kennst du mich oder wie jetzt? ich habe eine frage gestellt, und habe schwierigkeiten meine frage zu zeigen also ein bild anhängen wollte ich, und ich weis es nicht wie das geht.


----------



## marlob (29 Dezember 2009)

Oben in der Kontrolleiste gibts einen Link Hilfe, dann auf 
Hilfe - Fragen zum Forum und dann auf Anhänge und Bilder.
Da hätte man aber auch selber drauf kommen können


@Peter(R)
Leider hast du Recht mit deiner Aussage


----------



## peter(R) (29 Dezember 2009)

das scheint aber eines der großen Probleme zu sein
1. nachdenken
2. versuchen selbst auf eine Lösung zu kommen
3. Die Funktion "suchen" sinnvoll zu verwenden
4. möglichst genau das Problem zu beschreiben und mitzuteilen welche Lösungsansätze man selbst schon hat

viel einfacher ist da doch gar nix zu machen und nur zu schreiben

"HILFE  könnte mir mal jemand .... "
( liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, daß ich schon ein alter Kerl bin und falsche Vorstellungen von der modernen Welt habe )

peter(R)

P.S. 
Genug gejammert nix mehr zu dem Thema von mir (ausser es wird notwendig).


----------



## Arnold999 (30 Dezember 2009)

danke! werd gleich versuchen


----------



## Beren (30 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## sps-questioner (11 April 2010)

mal ne dummer frage....wie macht man das mit dem code tags???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2010)

im Editor aus der Symboleiste die raute (#) anklicken, 
dann fügt der Editor in eckigen klammern
zweimal den Text Code ein, dazwischen
schreibst du dann deinen Code.


----------



## rheumakay (17 August 2010)

*wie neues thema erstellen*

hallo markus ...ich suche wie doof danach, wie man ein neues thema erstellen kann ???
bitte um hilfestellung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

rheumakay schrieb:


> hallo markus ...ich suche wie doof danach, wie man ein neues thema erstellen kann ???
> bitte um hilfestellung


 
 die frage ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## rheumakay (17 August 2010)

oh mann...bin ich blond

vielen dank !!
neues thema kommt gleich


----------



## Heiti (16 September 2010)

*OPC Server mit OPC Scout findet nichts*

Deleted wegen gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## -ASDF- (24 Mai 2012)

Wie wärs denn wenn ihr den Thread aus dem Simaticteil des Forums in irgendwas Allgemeines verschiebt oder in die anderen Teile des Forums kopiert?

Ich mein das oben genannte sollte nicht nur für die Siemenskünstler gelten


----------



## Thixor (11 Juni 2020)

Internet explorer? wirklich?  sry OT


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2020)

Thixor schrieb:


> Internet explorer? wirklich?  sry OT



Das ist aus 2010! Wer mit Step7 arbeitet hatte den immer dabei, denn wenn ich recht erinnere, machte Siemens den automatisch auf bei bestimmten Aktionen. ;-)


----------



## Thixor (16 Juni 2020)

ok dan sag ich nichts mehr, aber ja währe natürlich sinvoll auf das datum zu schauen


----------

